# I need a small ice machine repairman, know anyone ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a new Costway ice machine (capacity holds 44 pounds) that may have a freon leak. Looking for someone you can recommend in the Pensacola area that I can take it to for evaluation and repair.

Thanks all.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry, the only ice machine repairman I know are over 6' tall.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Man, that sure was a mess of fish !


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

frying some king right now


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> I have a new Costway ice machine (capacity holds 44 pounds) that may have a freon leak. Looking for someone you can recommend in the Pensacola area that I can take it to for evaluation and repair.
> 
> Thanks all.


Anyone with an electronic Freon leak detector should be able to do it. Call an appliance repair shop.

You can also get one cheap...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/AGPtek-Re...61964&wl11=online&wl12=49913303&wl13=&veh=sem

In the old days, I've used a propane torch/with adapter to check for car AC leaks.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Anyone with an electronic Freon leak detector should be able to do it. Call an appliance repair shop.
> 
> You can also get one cheap...
> 
> ...



Man.........you are scaring me...... Nevermind, Green Flames are Spooky...


Depending on where you are located, I have a leak detector...



...


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

jspooney said:


> sorry, the only ice machine repairman I know are over 6' tall.


That didn't take long!:laughing:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

That place on Sears? Rd... off Olive.. It's on the left... ________ Ice Systems... can't remember name... they're my go to ice machine repair place... never cost more than a hundred bucks to fix good as new.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> That place on Sears? Rd... off Olive.. It's on the left... ________ Ice Systems... can't remember name... they're my go to ice machine repair place... never cost more than a hundred bucks to fix good as new.


Gulf Ice Systems maybe?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Appreciate the humor and suggestions Fellas.
Problem has been resolved.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Appreciate the humor and suggestions Fellas.
> Problem has been resolved.


Pat where or who fixed it for you? Mine is finally acting up after 18 years.

Keith


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Give Ronnie Sims a call at Kelsey's in Pensacola.
We purchased a good quality used unit from them for our church and saved a bunch.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Anthony's Appliance Gulf Shores 251-968-4357. Great guy! Not sure if he services that brand or goes to PNS, but I highly recommend him.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, you jumped all over that......Pace yourself.










..


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep...Guess I could have read the posts and dates more carefully

Still happy to recommend him.


----------

